# eggcrate



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

what is the purpose of egg crate in a tank is it something that should be used with just rocks or can it be used with sand 
thanks 
tom


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Is usually used so that rocks do not rub against the glass bottom of a tank, however it isn' absolutely necessary with tempered glass bottom tanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

thank you for the info


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It also helps buy spreading the weight of the rocks out along the egg crate.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

they are also used as tops for aquariums.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Moss*

I've seen them used to hold down moss of all sorts. Although it looks bulky I think that it does an adaquate job. I personally dont find it appealling. I've also seen it used for a moss wall by 'sandwiching' the moss between 2 pieces. It does a great job of holding it if you tie it tight enough. Cheers. Just my 2 cents.
Cheers.

Matt


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Another use is as a tank divider for large fish. Female cichlids are often smaller than males, so you can cut a hole just big enough for the female so she can get away from the male if he is harrassing her. People who breed really large cichlids sometimes use eggcrate with one fish on either side. They will spawn next to the divider and both care for the fry. You don't get 100% fertilization this way, but some of these large cichlids can lay thousands of eggs at each spawn, far more than most people can raise or sell anyway.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Where do you find egg crate?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Home Depot in the ceiling tile department or the lighting department


----------

